

Instagram’s User Count Now At 40 Million, 10 Million New Users In 10 Days - kevinwdavid
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/13/instagrams-user-count-now-at-40-million-saw-10-million-new-users-in-last-10-days/

======
Jun8
OK, I've been gawking the cool filtered photos my friends were posting on FB,
so I installed it on my Droid X as soon as I saw the app became available for
Android. The UI is cool but I don't know what to do. There are a few filters
but none is giving me those cool effects. I am totally underwhelmed by the
unengaging app; maybe my expectations were too high due to all the hype.

It seems I am in the very very rare minority among the installers, though.

~~~
nc
So the filters aren't what really make it special, they just make it easier to
take a cool photo on an otherwise limited camera. Most people are actually
hooked once they get a few likes, from friends (or randoms if you hashtag your
photos).

------
jack-r-abbit
> _The vast majority of the new users likely first heard about Instagram from
> the news of the Facebook acquisition_

Really? You mean all those people had never seen an Instagram photo cross
their FB or Twitter stream before that? Really?

~~~
rollypolly
I take it that all the HN-ers deleting the app after the purchase hasn't quite
made a dent in their user count. ;)

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Just like all the iOS whiners that threatened to bail when the app hit
Android. :)

------
bipolarla
For many startupps the companies take off after a level of media acceptance.
How often was Twitter mentioned with celebrities in the news. Facebook made a
great purchase. It is kind of how Coca Cola bought Vitamin Water. People
thought Coca Cola paid a great amount but they were able to put their sales
channels and marketing muscle behind a brand that was already growing and
becoming a threat. If your startup becomes a threat to Google, Microsoft,
Apple or Facebook please prepare to be very rich. It helps if you are able to
have the media behind your company. I think Facebook will prove this was a
great buy and it will start many sales of social networks. I am shocked RenRen
has not been bought. They are the largest Chinese social network and if I had
the money today I would buy or partner with them. China is a big market and I
am shocked the low valuatio on the stock symbol Renn. I would think the hedge
funders would be clamoring for all of the chinese internet companies since
their growth is going to be huge and the market is untapped in terms of
potential. Will Listen is going to partner with other countries to spread our
push internationally. <http://www.willlisten.com>

------
fourstar
Would be interesting to see high scalability post for this month from them.

------
pork
Avg Joe: "Wow! They bought an iphone app for a BILLION DOLLARS? Must be an
AMAZING app"

<rushes to apple store>

~~~
guelo
should be <rushes to android market>

Strictly speaking, the average American smartphone-owning Joe is an Android
user since Android has 50% of the American smartphone market. iPhone has 30%.

